# Riding Bindings With Broken Toe Strap?



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

My friend let me borrow his bindings for tomorrow, and on one of them, the toe strap is completely broken off. It's still safe to ride it (mostly) but will it affect my riding at all? My toe comes up off the binding, but it doesn't seem like THAT big of a deal. Has anyone ridden like this? Any thoughts?


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

SwitchBackNine said:


> My friend let me borrow his bindings for tomorrow, and on one of them, the toe strap is completely broken off. It's still safe to ride it (mostly) but will it affect my riding at all? My toe comes up off the binding, but it doesn't seem like THAT big of a deal. Has anyone ridden like this? Any thoughts?


One of my friend's top strap came off while on the mountain, he could ride but slowly lol


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Id asume heel side carve/turn wont be as responsive since ull have to wait for your boot to press the highback. I wouldnt do jumps or park stuff.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I learned to ride on bindings with a broken toe strap. High speed heel turns are a little sketchy, so is stopping and it's a little easier to catch an edge but it won't make a huge difference. You can still hit the park safely.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea I figured heel wouldn't be as great, and I'm definitely still gonna ride park, we'll see what happens :/


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

You'll be fine, most of my bad runs with my cap straps end with me wondering why it's riding differently... only to look down and realize my toe strap is unlatched dragging on the ground lol... so you can definitely ride but it will also definitely throw your normal rhythm off, so just don't let it get you down if you have a bad day.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping to have a fantastic day with my brand new board D: 

Its alright I guess, or I might get the rental center to hook me up with some bindings since I know them so well lol


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had two pairs of '08/'09 Union Forces where the toe ratchets jammed up and went kaputsky. Definitely notice a difference in control (or lack thereof) but certainly still ridable for the remainder of the day.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

no one rides with toe straps anymore.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

toe straps are so 1990s.....


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Lol I went to the repair shop and they put in a new one for $10 so it was all good.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

That shops full of pussies... should've made you ride without a toe strap... you gotta be superior or inferior.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

Jibtah said:


> That shops full of pussies... should've made you ride without a toe strap... you gotta be superior or inferior.


Wow dude you're so cool I wanna be like you when I grow up lol


----------

